# Overflow siphon with lifter pump



## g0rally (Mar 1, 2011)

I got one of this CPR Overflow a while ago but never use it.I am thinking to use it now. There is a little valve on the top which suppose to use for starting the siphon by using lifter pump. My question is the siphon only needed when power outage or restart. However, the pump will continue powered on after the siphon is running. Does that killing the pump? Is there a way I can just start the pump when its needed?

Thx.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

g0rally said:


> I got one of this CPR Overflow a while ago but never use it.I am thinking to use it now. There is a little valve on the top which suppose to use for starting the siphon by using lifter pump. My question is the siphon only needed when power outage or restart. However, the pump will continue powered on after the siphon is running. Does that killing the pump? Is there a way I can just start the pump when its needed?
> 
> Thx.


No, the way the whole thing is setup, it's how you're supposed to run it. Not only that, but if you have nails in your tank, you need to take it apart and clean it every couple of months. Make sure you have a spare lifter sitting around too. Otherwise, you're screwed big time when it breaks down.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Yes, you do need to have it running all the time. That's the whole point of the lifter pump. So you don't lose syphon. As mentioned, a backup pump is important incase the main one fails.


----------



## g0rally (Mar 1, 2011)

Thanks both. So what is the normal expected lifespan for this lifter pump. I hate when it fails when nobody is home.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

the worst part about them is you don't really notice right away if the pump fails =D

Make sure you test it periodically! Scary stuff if you ask me. Much less scary to drill and run a small sump =D


----------

